# Steve Jobs Is iBooks Author



## iBAConference (Jan 6, 2015)

Guest column originally published on Talking New Media - five opportunities for iBooks Author heading into 2016

https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/steve-jobs-ibooks-author-bradley-metrock


----------

